# My new Gibson SG Junior 60's



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome axe...super light...super loud....here are the specs...



*Body:* Mahogany
*Neck:* Mahogany (Slim Taper)
*Fingerboard:* Baked Maple
*Bridge:* Chrome Lightning Bar Bridge/Tailpiece
*Tuners:* White Button
*Pickup:* Gibson P-90 ‘Dog Ear’
*Case:* Gibson 940 Deluxe Gig Bag
Simple and elegant, the *Gibson SG Junior 60s Electric Guitar* is a guitar only Gibson USA can do. Pro features like a Mahogany set neck, nitro lacquer finish, and a fantastic and versatile Gibson P-90 ‘Dog-Ear’ pickup make the SG Junior 60s a fantastic value with loads of vibe! 

The SG Junior 60s also features Gibson's new baked maple fingerboards which has the tactile feel and response of ebony, but with a very tradtional warm, brown finish. This makes this SG extremely stable, fast and smooth. As with all Gibson electric, this one is handcrafted in Nashville, TN USA. What’s not to love?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking unit. Simple and effective


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

At $885...the only downfall is the gigbag...no hardshell case...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a real one of those, many, many, many,... many,... moons ago. Let it go in 1975,... sigh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the NGD.

Any of those P90 juniors seem like a real raw rock machine, me likey.


----------

